# fortsetztung , button abgerundet



## sunny (12. Februar 2002)

Ich weiß, bei mir dreht sich alles nur um buttons, jetzt hat sich bei mir allerdings ein neues Problem gezeigt, wie gesagt, ich soll einen button machen, das habe ich geschafft, nun habe ich das Problem, das er an 2 ecken abgerundet sein soll,, wie mache ich das mit den Schatten. Denn das Werkzeug, womit ich das dreieck abrunden könnte, habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden!!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auf meine leichte Frage eine Antwort geben, und ich hoffe, das ihr es auch tut!

Danke Danke


----------



## nickname (14. Februar 2002)

Hi sunny  , also, für ein Rechteck wüsstest Du'es wohl!? Leider ist es mit den Pfaden, dann nicht mehr ganz so einfach und Du musst Hand anlegen: an jedem der Eckpunkte, die Du abrunden willst, musst Du noch 2 weitere Knoten hinzufügen, den eigentlichen Eckpunkt verwandelst Du in eine Kurve (geht alles mit an, wenn Du mit dem Hilfsmittel Form arbeitest (F10)) und mit den beiden Knoten rechts und links davon kannst Du das dann so hin und herschieben, wie Du haben möchtest. Wenn Du das jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden hast, mail mich einfach an, ok?

Gruss nickname :|


----------

